# Herping Central & SW Vic.



## NickGeee (Sep 3, 2016)

Havent made a herping thread in a while!
Spent an arvo with afew mates up just North of Melbourne, where I was keen to see some Copperheads.
We didnt find any, but we found plenty baby Little Whips!.



Little whip snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Pretty cute!



Little whip snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Afew weeks later I headed up to Central Vic for half a day.
Found this snake under some freezing tin, comfy!



Mitchell’s Short-tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And along with it 329852572357 Thick Tailed Geckos.



Thick-tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Thick-tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Thick-tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Last weekend I was down at Allansford for a family event. Luckily enough for me one of my mates was closeby, so we got in a solid 45 mins of herping in.
We easily was half a dozen copperheads in under 10 mins, all basking on and around big piles of basalt boulders.



Lowland copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
However this one was found cruising around a swamy area.



Lowland copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And finally a species i have wanted to see for a long time now, TICK!.



Southern grass skink (Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And just a nice looking male tussock from Melbourne.



Tussock skink (Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I also have an instagram account where I upload herp photos - nickgalephotography
Enjoy!


----------

